# anybody ever use this?



## ken Sass (Aug 11, 2012)

http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/musclemeds/carnivor.html


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 11, 2012)

Yeah I have. It's alright. Really really sweet with a strong cherry taste though. I don't know where you all get your supplements from but there's a cheaper site then bb.com. Check out tfsupplements.com. They have a ton of shit for cheap. Also was using protienfactory.com. I like them because you can create your own protien an add what you want. You can pick if you want sweetners, carbs, BCAA's, and vitamins or not. They have a ton of flavors too. T/A's about a week at protien factory and about 3-4 days at tf. Protien factory also has premixed proteins but they don't have a ton of fillers and bullshit in em and thier protein that they use it top notch.


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 11, 2012)

thanks colt was looking for somewhere to order my stuff online... i used to get mad discounts @ vitamin world but not anymore. I do love their protein tubes though (you know how they clone the big brand stuff like kirkland does) its a clone of the newwhey protein tubes which were i think 35-40G in basically one gulp. Vitamin world has their version @ 49G protein in the micronized/liquid whey.

That coupled with some well timed doses of creatine/BCAA's/Glutamine has given me some good gains in the past. Easy to gulp right down after a workout.

Sorry for jacking the thread lol


----------



## ken Sass (Aug 11, 2012)

ya i need to find a new powder. i will check tf supps thanks


----------



## ken Sass (Aug 11, 2012)

AndroSport said:


> thanks colt was looking for somewhere to order my stuff online... i used to get mad discounts @ vitamin world but not anymore. I do love their protein tubes though (you know how they clone the big brand stuff like kirkland does) its a clone of the newwhey protein tubes which were i think 35-40G in basically one gulp. Vitamin world has their version @ 49G protein in the micronized/liquid whey.
> 
> That coupled with some well timed doses of creatine/BCAA's/Glutamine has given me some good gains in the past. Easy to gulp right down after a workout.
> 
> Sorry for jacking the thread lol


no worries my thread is yours bro


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 11, 2012)

ken said:


> no worries my thread is yours bro



I figured as much since your ASS is! BOOM!!!


----------



## Big Worm (Aug 11, 2012)

The guy loves protein tubes and another mans ass.  this is not the site I thought I joined.


----------



## DF (Aug 11, 2012)

YOu can try www.vitacost.com.  They have some good prices.


----------



## Jada (Aug 11, 2012)

Ken u could also go to Bj's or Costco and they have a 5pound bag of whey for $33 which is the one I always buy. Brand name ESV


----------



## HH (Aug 11, 2012)

If you want the most bang for your buck, Walmart has protein for a pretty cheap price, prob not the best quality out there, but you get what you pay for in the end, it used to do the job for me.


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 11, 2012)

I use the cheap protein from sams club. Bout 30$$ for 5lb.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 12, 2012)

I like ON some good shit


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 12, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> I use the cheap protein from sams club. Bout 30$$ for 5lb.



I have some of this right now...


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 12, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> I like ON some good shit



Optimal Nutrition (ON) tested better than any other protein. In fact, 2 of the top 3 and 3 of the top 5 were ON protein gold.

As for the carnivore ... I have not used it because I couldn't get past the smell. A buddy put some in a baggie for me to try and when I opened it I thought it was a damn joke it stunk so bad.... so all I can say is that shit is NOT for me at 5am!!


----------



## 69nites (Aug 12, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> I use the cheap protein from sams club. Bout 30$$ for 5lb.


That's not much cheaper than on if you buy the 10 lbs bag. Really not cheaper when you consider.how much protein is actually in it.


----------



## HH (Aug 12, 2012)

If i could, i would have a cow and bite into it to get some protien


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 12, 2012)

HH said:


> If i could, i would have a cow and bite into it to get some protien




If I could, I would bite in to the girls tit in your avatar.... fuck the protein....  :-0


----------



## HH (Aug 12, 2012)

63Vette said:


> If I could, I would bite in to the girls tit in your avatar.... fuck the protein....  :-0



Lmao ^^^^^


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 12, 2012)

Carnivore is not good at all, those from Sams and or Wal-mart are much better on price also in the amount of real goos stuff you get for your money. Colt those sites help a lot bro. Never hear of them but def will give it a try in the future.


----------



## ken Sass (Aug 12, 2012)

i wanted to add beef protein powder to my program, can't get big with out beef (i think) use a whey pro called amplify. its not to bad


----------



## beasto (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm rolling with Ultimate Nutrition's Iso sensation 93 Cafe Brazil favor and yea its some gooooood shit!!! throw in a little blended Ice and I got iced coffee protein baby!!!!!!


----------



## Illtemper (Aug 13, 2012)

I just get myofusion from prosource.net   Decent prices and the myofusion banana is fucking great tasting!


----------

